
USCIS Raids in SV – can anyone corroborate? - advnturecaptlst
https://twitter.com/CanadaKaz/status/848955669252263940
======
rb2k_
I would guess that those are the 'normal' site visits for H1Bs that happen
every now and then and somebody didn't understand what those are.

I know several people that had them over the last few years. Standard
procedure to make sure you're actually working where they say you are.

As far as the tweet goes: There is literally no first (or possibly even 2nd)
hand evidence at all so far.

------
vonnik
A YC founder is claiming that ICE is raiding SV startups and asking for
emails, work product, and pulling people out of meetings. Can we get
confirmation please?

------
icarus13
related: [https://www.axios.com/computer-programmers-may-no-longer-
be-...](https://www.axios.com/computer-programmers-may-no-longer-be-eligible-
for-h-1b-visas-2342531251.html)

